# Soft Plastic bags or a kit?



## basstender10.6 (Feb 23, 2011)

So spring is coming around (although it may not feel like it) and it is time for some new soft plastics. Do you guys think it is worth buying these kits, or should I just buy bags?
https://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-414Piece-Bass-Assortment-Bait-Kit/product/97404/-1415054
https://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-104Piece-StikO-Kit-with-360-Tackle-Storage-Box/product/10209442/-1749954


----------



## DBrooke (Feb 23, 2011)

I just buy bags. Lots of times those kits come with useless colors and the quality may me less than par (In my Opinion). Order the bags and brands you want, and the hook sizes you like.


----------



## Jim (Feb 24, 2011)

When i was 10 years old me and a buddy split an old bass pro can-o-worms. It was a big tin can stuffed with a whole bunch of differnt worms, grubs, lizards. I was happier than a pig in......

So for that reason i say yes, go or it.


----------



## redbug (Feb 24, 2011)

I would pass on the 414 piece kit and get the stick o kit.
you can get the colors you need in single bags and not have the extra junk colors. IMO


----------



## BaitCaster (Feb 24, 2011)

Looks like fun, but probably abunch of stuff you don't need. Then again, you may discover a new bait that you have never used before, that you really like.


----------



## PartsMan (Feb 24, 2011)

That 414 kit sounds nice but it's a bout half dark green/brown. Not a color I use much.

I started with kits but have gone to buying bags to replace what I actually use.


----------



## basstender10.6 (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks guys! I think I am going to get the Stick O package because the box is $5 and one package of 18 stick O's is $5 so for the price or buying it seperately will be $15 for the box and 36 Stick O's. Plus the colors look good and I can always remelt the old ones and pour new ones.


----------



## LonLB (Feb 24, 2011)

I say buy a pack and use them....At least IN MY MIND, different brands of plastics make a difference.

It it's not Gander Mountain platic, NetBait, Berkley or Snack Daddy Im not into it. :lol:


----------

